# your pc needs to be repaired error code 0xc000000f



## gazmc (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All, my son has started his laptop and has a blue screen appear with the above error code.I have tried putting in the recovery disc and rebooting but just come back to this blue screen each time.When i press f8 to go to start up settings and enter any one of the 9 commands on there, i get another error message saying 
FILE: \windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
ERROR CODE: 0xc0000221

I still cant get the recovery disc to work.

His laptop is a fujitsu lifebook AH512 running windows 8.


I have read about booting the recovery cd from boot up and tried doing this through the bios but the bios doesnt seem to be prioritising to cd drive when i alter it.

Thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

what version of windows 8 : for an example of what I am asking windows 8 pro or windows 8 home or windows 8 ultimate or enterprise


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

hey I found a solution for your problem here : http://www.smartpctricks.com/2013/0...evice-isnt-connected-or-cant-be-accessed.html


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gazmc, are you still requiring assistance?


----------



## gazmc (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes mate i am sorry for late reply ive been very busy over christmas. I am just going to look through the above link to see if it does anything.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

No problem...we're no rush here 

Reply if you have any questions


----------



## gazmc (Mar 31, 2007)

I have looked through the above link and it doesnt seem to be the same as the problems we are having. On the blue screen we dont have the (press esc for UEFI firmware settings). On the bios the secure boot is disabled. on the advanced settings there isnt a system configuration, but the csm mode is enabled. I have attached some pics in case i dont make much sense.
































Thanks
Gary


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gary,

What's the "recovery disk(s)" you have say on it/them?


----------



## gazmc (Mar 31, 2007)

It says operating system-recovery dvd


----------



## gazmc (Mar 31, 2007)

Has any body else got any ideas as what to try next

Thanks
Gary


----------

